# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Xin bài quản lý điểm THPT bằng VB.net

## tradaquanmobi

em đang làm cái đồ án về quản lý điểm THPT bằng Vb.net bác nào có chương trình thì send e với : mail: [email protected]

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

Trời!Làm luận ăn mà cũng đi xin a?

----------


## binhseo2800

híc. đang cần ct của các tiền bối để show code thôi. cũng đang làm nhưng mà lỗi nhiều quá. ngày báo cáo thì sắp đến rồi.

----------


## nguyenduong2402

*RR (rẻ rách)*

để mà thờ nhé!:realmad:
lại còn nội dung quá ngắn vkl

----------


## hovafa

Admin xóa hộ em topic này với, vì quá cũ rồi.
Thanks!

----------

